# Akon is a complete fool



## user79 (Feb 26, 2008)

Check out his comments in the Independent, one of UK's leading newspapers.

Akon: So what if I own a diamond mine? - Features, Music - Independent.co.uk

 Quote:

  There's bling and there's bling: while most urban music stars might feel somewhat naked being seen without the requisite rocks, how many can boast of owning their own diamond mine? Akon is currently the proud owner of one in South Africa and is remarkably matter-of-fact about his acquisition. *"I don't even believe in conflict diamonds," he announces. "That's just a movie. Think about it. Ain't nobody thought about nothing about no conflict diamonds until the movie came out. Where was all that shit before the movie? That's the problem with people - they believe everything they read or see on TV." *He slaps my knee and emits a hearty laugh. He's getting excited.* "It's no different from The Blair Witch Project. Everybody thought that was real. That campaign and marketing was incredible. After that, they're getting Oscars. Unless you go to Sierra Leone and see what's going down, don't believe everything you're reading or see on TV. Trust me."*

It's not often you come across an R&B star who's willing to let you past the polished lothario façade and is prepared to have a decent political dispute. And it gets good. "If anything, there's conflict oil," he continues. "*Worry about the oil - you see what the oil is doing to people. You see what Bush is doing over there... oil is conflict. When you're driving your cars, you're driving conflict fuel. It's killing thousands of people a minute. Diamonds are the least of our worries."*

...


Things in Senegal aren't any better. "Now I know what Michael Jackson goes through every day around the world in that little region," he says, shaking his head. That's why Akon has put aside his dreams to run for the presidency of Senegal, and is more content with being the current leader's "dawg". "I don't even want to be president no more," he says. "Remember, back then I used to say I wanted to run for president in the next 10 years? Now I'm like, 'never'. I see what I have to go through as an artist, on a day-to-day basis. Can you imagine what the president goes through? Then after watching 24 the series, I was like man... I'm good. I'll just be the ambassador."

 

What an ignorant FOOL!! How can a public figure spew such nonsense. It makes me mad that someone so ignorant can get so rich.

Uh yeah, conflict diamonds don't exist, it's just a Hollywood movie. URGH!!


----------



## redambition (Feb 26, 2008)

seriously, that man makes no sense.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 26, 2008)

Haha! This coming from the man who thought that dry humping an underage girl on stage was a great idea? All I can do is laugh and hope that some where down the track his "conflict-free" diamonds bring him much conflict. What a smug bastard.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 26, 2008)

he obviously skipped on the media training 

I can't stand him after all his bad press he's gotten over the years you'd think he'd at least learn to keep his mouth shut


----------



## astronaut (Feb 26, 2008)

I have never liked the guy. He's absolutely disgusting. Remember when he dry humped that young girl? Then people defended it saying that she went to a club where she wasn't really allowed in bla bla bla but had that been a 25 year old woman, it still would have been wrong to throw anyone around on stage and simulate sex like that. It's just downright degrading. Then the fool came out with a song with a sarcastic tone saying to blame everything on him and also added the fact that the girl shouldn't have been there in the song. Yeah, real mature. Come out with a whole freaking song criticizing a young girl for making an irrational decision. 

His songs are disgusting. "Big booty rolling. Titties jumping up and down" or something along the lines of that. I can't believe people will blindly listen to this shit. Plus, the guy's a polygamist. 

We could do well as a society without this loser.


----------



## user68 (Feb 26, 2008)

I wouldn't trust British media especially when it comes to entertainment news.

But if those are his own words, well that would be sad


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 26, 2008)

you would think that being an african that he would understand his countries history a little bit better and not be such a douche. I am african , the sole reason i was born in america and why my mother has not been back is due to "civil wars" caused mainly by diamonds and power struggles. Really now akon yes they were moivies but you're really going to deny that children's limbs were cut off, women were raped, and families were destroyed all over africa. It happened and still does except they aren't actors making 6 figures to act it out. wow.


----------



## liv (Feb 26, 2008)

This is why I wish celebrities would just shut the eff up sometimes. 

This isn't the same news source that grossly misquoted Will Smith, is it?   Either way, it's a long, convoluted rant that I don't see how it could be taken any other way than pure ignorance.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 26, 2008)

Haha wtf was he smokin at that interview?  I swear...so ignorant beyond words.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Feb 26, 2008)

" Ain't nobody thought about nothing about no conflict diamonds until the movie came out."

LOL. Okay.


----------



## clamster (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Haha! This coming from the man who thought that dry humping an underage girl on stage was a great idea?_

 
She wasn't supposed to be there in the first place and he didn't know she was underage.


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_She wasn't supposed to be there in the first place and he didn't know she was underage._

 

I AGREE!!!!! THANK you!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I have never liked the guy. He's absolutely disgusting. Remember when he dry humped that young girl? Then people defended it saying that she went to a club where she wasn't really allowed in bla bla bla but had that been a 25 year old woman, it still would have been wrong to throw anyone around on stage and simulate sex like that. It's just downright degrading........_

 
/\ I agree.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Akon* 
_ "That's just a movie. Think about it. Ain't nobody thought about nothing about no conflict diamonds until the movie came out. Where was all that shit before the movie? That's the problem with people - they believe everything they read or see on TV." He slaps my knee and emits a hearty laugh. He's getting excited. "It's no different from The Blair Witch Project._

 
Oh Akon, you Rhodes Scholar.  I have always thought that the murder, rape and unethical activity involved with blood diamonds are _exactly _like the Blair Witch.  Good to see I'm not alone.  You are a genius.

I might point out that you conflict yourself here though, professor: 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Akon* 
_That's the problem with people - they believe everything they read or see on TV."_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Akon* 
_"Remember, back then I used to say I wanted to run for president in the next 10 years? Now I'm like, 'never'. I see what I have to go through as an artist, on a day-to-day basis. Can you imagine what the president goes through? Then after watching 24 the series, I was like man... I'm good. I'll just be the ambassador."_

 
Oh Akon, you crazy nut, you do realize that '24' isn't real, don't you?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Akon* 
_"Where was all that shit before the movie? That's the problem with people - they believe everything they read or see on TV."_

 
So that explains why I didn't see anything on BBC News after I watched '28 Days Later'.  So silly of me. God, I was so confused by that. Akon, you are a touchstone of knowledge.

Finally, if I may, I have to give you kudos for your tremendous mastery of the English language: 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Akon* 
_Ain't nobody thought about nothing about no conflict diamonds until the movie came out._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Akon* 
_I don't even want to be president no more."_

 
That just makes me want to have children so that you can tutor them.


----------



## lvgz (Feb 29, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA macwhore. hes so arrogantly proud of his mine and ignorant about what conflict it is. sad, really.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't care how catchy "Smack Dat" was, it doesn't give him the right to be so ignorant, like you've all mentioned. Isn't he a native African? Isn't he aware of the struggle people go through there?


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 29, 2008)

I like Akon and I'm proud of him owning a diamond mine, but I when I read that on the net I thought is he crazy...conflict diamonds are such a big issue and he as a native Senegalese person should be well aware of the lack of coverage these issues get because of all the focus on the oil etc.

About the young girl...come on what on earth was she doing in the club, she was probably dancing just as wild in crowd, had it been a grown woman then fine two consenting adults can do what ever they like.


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 1, 2008)

The fame got to his head.


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm actually speechless.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 1, 2008)

Although he sounds like a douche-waffle,and in this case, is being a moron.....but.. He does make a valid point. too many people believe what they see or hear on TV or Radio.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Although he sounds like a douche-waffle,and in this case, is being a moron.....but.. He does make a valid point. too many people believe what they see or hear on TV or Radio._

 
Yes, but I feel that other people have made the same valid point.  It's almost as if he's trying to rediscover the wheel.
I know that even in grade school I was aware of blood/conflict diamonds (and I'm getting ready to graduate college now).  No, it wasn't the movie that did it for a lot of the people I know, the movie just finally opened up about the elephant in the middle of the room that no one wanted to talk about.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone who brags about having over 5,000 pairs of shoes is a fool.


----------

